# backtrack caused a weird problem regarding partition



## narak_em (Apr 2, 2014)

guys i got some serious problem here which have never been discussed yet...
when i tried to install backtrack on my laptop i just reached upto step 4 where i needed to select partition for installing..and then i selected drive c where i had previously installed win 8 ....so double clicked it and kept the margin of 10 mb and used the option "leave this partion" or something lyk that .i cant remembr the exact sentence...and then proceed ..
the partition process was interrupted at the middle saying cant complete the process ...i cant remebr the exact sentnce for it either...
and then the main problem appeared...
i just shutd down my laptop n booted win8 bt it said no operating system found ..crap  ...
then i began reinstalling windows but during drive selection there appeared no drives/volumes  although i had 4 earlier....bt eventually i googled n somehow could boot through old o.s. again i.e. win8 but the most shocking thing was I SAW NO DRIVES IN MY COMPUTER EXCEPT :C .
i went to many threads regarding the problem but non of them helped.... .tthey suggested to solve it through device management but that couldnt help either....
so please help me ...how can i acces my drives agai n reintall win8 again....
.
.
i even thought that those drives were formatted but i can access them through backtrack.....nothing has been deleted...only the problem is i cant view then on windos... :'(


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quick reply before going to work : you could download a gparted live iso, make a bootable cd out of it, then boot you computer on this live cd.
If asked during gparted boot, leave all default options by pressing enter, that will lead you the the next steps.

Once in gparted, you could do a screenshot of the partition table with the tool provided on the desktop, and save it to your usb key.

Come back later and post it, we'll see who's who, and how to recover from your previosu failed installation.


----------



## skydanny (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello!
BackTrack 5 is OUTDATED and no longer supported – Downloads have been discontinued . Please check the KALI LINUX project instead.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 30, 2014)

What happened is most new laptops that have Windows 7 and Windows 8 pre-installed come with GPT setup by default. 
Backtrack does not include EFI bootloader, so it fails on attempt to install GRUB.
You can either install GRUB-EFI manually or use different distro.

Kali is probably your best option. It is an updated and revamped replacement of backtrack.


----------

